# JaxB und XSD :-)



## BlackReloaded (14. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche nun schon den ganzen Tag nach einer Möglichkeit auf Java-Dateien XML zu machen. Dies soll ja mit JAXB funktionieren. Nur scheitere ich schon daran aus den Klassen eine XSD erstellen zu lassen. Es gibt zwar das Kommando tool, aber ich muss die XSD zur laufzeit erstellen.

Ist sowas möglich( muss ja bei Webservices gehts ja auch)?

Gruß BlackReloaded


----------



## Wildcard (14. Nov 2009)

"auf Java Dateien XML zu machen" ?


----------



## MatrixFlasher (14. Nov 2009)

Du kannst höchstens aus Java Objekten XML machen. Das geht mit JAXB.


----------



## BlackReloaded (14. Nov 2009)

Ups, sry.

Klar meinte ich aus Java-Objekten XML dateien zu machen. Das das mit JAXB geht weiß ich schon, ich habe es auch schon hinbekommen.


Was ich nicht schaffe ist: Eine XSD bzw ein Schemata erstellen zu lassen.


----------



## musiKk (14. Nov 2009)

Ich mache das zwar immer umgekehrt (also erst das Schema und daraus mittels [c]xjc[/c] die Klassen), aber für den Weg Klasse->Schema gibt es wohl [c]schemagen[/c]. Ab Java 6 wird das mitgeliefert, ansonsten brauchst Du eine JAXB-Implementierung (z. B. die Referenzimplementierung).


----------



## BlackReloaded (14. Nov 2009)

Danke musiKk für diene Antwort,

soweit bin ich leider auch schon. Nur möchte ich es ja zur Laufzeit machen, heißt kein externes Tool. Ich benötige Java-Klassen die ich in meinem Programm nutzen kann. Auf der JAXB Seite habe ich schon Stunden zugebracht, dort wird leider immer nur was von dem Schemgen-Tool berichtet. :-(

Hintergundwissen:

Ich hol mal ein wenig weiter aus. Ich muss aus einer Klasse ein WSDL-Erzeugen( Ja ich muss es selber machen JAX-WS hilft nicht). Nun hänge ich dabei die passenen Types(XSD) zu generieren. Da die J2EE-Applikation-Server dies aus machen, muss es ja eine Möglichkeit geben. Der letzte Ausweg wäre, es komplett selber machen. Da würde ihc nur gerne drum herum kommen.

Gruß BlackReloaded


----------



## musiKk (15. Nov 2009)

Benutze die Bibliothek [c]jaxb-xjc.jar[/c]. Die Tools sind auch nur Frontends. Die Klasse ist [c]com.sun.tools.jxc.SchemaGenerator[/c].


----------



## BlackReloaded (30. Nov 2009)

Danke für die Antowrt, leider erzeug die Klasse auch direkt eine datei "schema1.xsd". Weiß du vielleicht wo ich den Sourcecode für das Jar herbekomme? Ich kann es nicht finden.

Danke aber aufjedenfall schonmal.

Gruß BlackReloaded


----------



## musiKk (30. Nov 2009)

Wenn Du die oben erwähnte Referenzimplementierung meinst: Bei einigen gibt es einen extra src-Download, bei den neueren ist es wohl integriert.



BlackReloaded hat gesagt.:


> leider erzeug die Klasse auch direkt eine datei "schema1.xsd".



Leider? Ich dachte, das ist, was Du willst?


----------

